# Detailingworld™ Review – XVC Customs Wipe Out BY 91DAVIDW



## WHIZZER

*Detailingworld™ Review - RR Customs Wipe Out BY 91DAVIDW *

*Introduction * 

Thanks to RR Customs for putting up their Wipe Out for testing and review. 
RR Customs are a new company based in Poland branching out into the production of detailing products.

Link to the RR Customs website with details about the company https://rrcustoms.com/historia-marki

You can find their range of detailing products directly at https://rrcustoms.co.uk/en_GB/c/

Also XVC are new to DW and are distributing the RR Customs products at https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/

*What RR Customs say about Wipe Out*

RRC CAR WASH WIPE OUT is a professional liquid for the final inspection of lacquer. It thoroughly removes the remaining polish paste, as well as the remaining adhesive from masking tape. It leaves the surface of the lacquer thoroughly cleaned, sterile, and degreased. The surface is then ready for the application of wax and protective layers. The product is a perfect solution before using the RRC Quick Detailer. It quickly evaporates and leaves no smudges. It must be used only on lacquered surfaces, both outside and inside the car.

Instructions of how to use:

Apply a small amount of the preparation onto a dirty surface with a dispenser from a distance of about 15 cm or by using a microfiber towel.
Use a microfiber cloth to thoroughly wipe the sprayed surface.
If necessary, repeat the process described above.
Note:
Before use, you must test the effect of the product on a less visible place.
Apply on cold surfaces while avoiding sunlight.
After prior polishing work, the lacquer should "cool down" to room temperature.
Protect against sunlight and high temperature.
Intended use:
The thorough cleaning of lacquered surfaces.
PRODUCT INTENDED ONLY FOR PROFESSIONAL USE.

*The Product * 

Wipe Out comes in a range of sizes, here we have the same branded white 1ltr bottle as the Wheel Gel with RR Customs Logo in the middle and at the bottom what the product is for "FINAL INSPECTION FLUID - stain remover, degreaser" on the left side there is an orange strip with the products name "WIPE OUT". On the right side there is a small black strip with RR Customs contact info "website, support email and telephone no." at the top is what RR Customs say about Wipe Out and the "How to use" instructions, below are all the safety information.

I like the design of the bottle and I can imagine having all their range of products on a shelf all turned so the orange strip is facing out showing the products names. 
I also like the fact that the bottle comes with a child proof lid on the bottle. 
I didn't receive a trigger spray for the bottle so it's unknown if one is supplied upon purchasing.

Wipe Out is clear a liquid and the sniff test reveals the normal smell associated with IPA. The bottle does say it contains a fragrance but I didn't notice any.




























*The Method*

After washing and drying the Ford Mustang Shadow Edition I moved inside to use Wipe Out on the paintwork as it's recommended not to use in direct sunlight.
Using an IPA wipe down is an important step sometimes overlooked when machining paintwork, after each stage the paintwork should be wiped down to show the true level of paint correction and ensure polish oils and residue haven't simply filled any remaining defects masking them before applying any LSP.

I will not be machining the paintwork in this test but will be using Wipe Out to simply wipe over and fully degrease the paintwork ready for a LSP.



















I fitted a normal trigger spray head fitted.

Wipe Out sprayed onto a panel, you simply wipe over with a microfibre cloth and you see how quickly it evaporates to leave no residue.
The paintwork is left with that squeaky clean finish.



















Using Wipe Out did no harm to the vinyl graphic strips on the bonnet and side of the Mustang.










With Wipe Out being a isopropyl alcohol (IPA) based product it will be interesting to see if it can be diluted.
I decided to play around with dilution ratio's mixing Wipe Out with distilled water.

1:1 (1 part water to 1 part Wipe Out) 50% works aswell as using Wipe Out neat from the bottle. 
50% dilution used on the drivers side of the bonnet.










3:1 (3 parts water to 1 part Wipe Out) 25% works ok just but you can notice the drop off in performance.



















9:1 (9 parts water to 1 part Wipe Out) 10% fail, just diluted way to much.










Gave the wing a quick polish by hand but didn't remove the polishes oily residue as you normally would with a microfibre before giving the panel a wipe with an IPA. 
Sprayed Wipe Out directly on the microfiber cloth neat and wiped the panel to quickly and easily remove all traces of the polish residue.
Quick 50/50 photo, polishing residue on left, right side wiped with Wipe Out.










The complete car wiped down with Wipe Out










*Price*

Wipe Out is available in a range of different sizes to suit your needs.

Wipe Out 1L £8.00
Wipe Out 5L £35.00
Wipe Out 10L £69.00
Wipe Out 25L £152.00

Prices are plus postage.

https://www.xvccarcare.co.uk/paint-preparation-15-c.asp

Delivery costs £3.50 with Royal Mail (2-3 days) and £5.50 with ParcelForce 24hr Next Day.

Free Delivery when you spend over £50 on any products.

*Would I use this again ?*

It all comes down to the million dollar question...

Would I buy RR Customs Wipe Out with my own money ??

Answer is a simple Yes.

*Conclusion*

Wipe Out performs excellently in this test.
I like the packaging and the fact you can dilute Wipe Out 1 to 1 to effectively double the amount of product you have to use.
Very easy to use and if you're topping up your LSP after a wash Wipe Out will degrease the paintwork perfectly before reapplying your chosen LSP.










"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test"


----------

